# Yet another false floor install (MK5 content).



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

I pretty much finished my install during H2O, but still need to do some tweaks.
This picture is specially for those who never saw trunk of USA spec. MK5 without spare tire:








As you can see there is not much space left for subwoofer. After couple of measurements I decided that spare tire would have to go, so I would not have to raise the floor too much (originally I didn't want to raise floor at all).
And here I come:
mold after 2 layers 
























next couple layers didn't change look or shape of my box, so I didn't took the pics. Total I made 4 layers of CF and moved on to wood work.








I used 3/4 inch MDF for the box, but for the top part I decided to go a little lighter and bought some 1/2 inch MDF. Top part is basically just a substitute for original mat.
















Incorporating VW logo turned out to be a lot harder than I expected (BTW this is my first ever subwoofer box of any kind), but I managed to do it preety good IMO.
















As you can see I decided to keep pockets on both sides of the box for small stuff.

Unfortunately I was not able to find color matched carpet, so I have what I have:
















Finally top part is in place








pockets:








and finally decent shot of the box with backlight:








I used (only stuff I remember):
1 gallon of resin (~$35.00)
6-8 packs fiber cloth, 9 sq feet each (8x$7.00=$56.00)
2 peaces of 3/4 inch 24x48 inches MDF (2x$8.00=$16)
1 peace of 1/2 inch 48x48 inches MDF ($20.00)
1 can of body filler ($9.00)
2 packs of small hinges ($8.00)
2 cans of spray adhesive ($9.00)
carpet ($30.00)
1 Kicker ZX 400.1 Class D mono amp ($130.00 shipped)
2 Kicker CVT10-4 Shallow Subwoofers 10" ($150 shipped)
1 wiring kit ($25.00)
1 line converter ($24.00)
Brushes, gloves, sand paper and other stuff ~ $35.00
Total goods: ~$540







+ numerous hours of work and couple gallons of sweat.
Was it worth it? YES!!


_Modified by crawl at 10:06 PM 10-13-2007_


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Yet another false floor install (MK5 content). (crawl)*

pure hotness


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Yet another false floor install (afinley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *afinley* »_pure hotness

Aaron, I would like to say thank you VERY MUCH for your advices on this forum.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Yet another false floor install (crawl)*

Nice bandpass enclosure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Yet another false floor install (MK5 content). (crawl)*

кто такой подлещик?








Cool install!


----------



## 01gtiturbo (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Yet another false floor install (Mixagolf1)*

thats awsome man


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Yet another false floor install (Mixagolf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mixagolf1* »_кто такой подлещик?








Cool install!










http://www.ka4.spb.ru/ - качай.


_Modified by crawl at 6:21 PM 10-16-2007_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Yet another false floor install (crawl)*

looking good, 10 times better in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now install those bright red LED's 
don't forget the pics


----------



## cornchips (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice job with a limited working space...
I've got a few Alpine amps and a million wires hiding in my GTI. 
BTW: DO NOT put any screws through the raised center area of the spare tire well. There's a damn o2 sensor jammed up underneath the sheetmetal and once it's punctured it's worthless. Then you have to drop the rear axle to replace it.


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (cornchips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cornchips* »_Nice job with a limited working space...
I've got a few Alpine amps and a million wires hiding in my GTI. 
BTW: DO NOT put any screws through the raised center area of the spare tire well. There's a damn o2 sensor jammed up underneath the sheetmetal and once it's punctured it's worthless. Then you have to drop the rear axle to replace it. 


The hole setup holds in place without a single screw







MDF part of the box fits so tight that I had to hammer it in place.


----------



## cornchips (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (crawl)*

What are you using for a ground?


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (cornchips)*

there is some bolt on driver side under back seat with bunch of other wires, so I used it.


----------



## cornchips (Mar 5, 2007)

What are you running in the OEM speaker holes?


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (cornchips)*

I have stock everything except subwoofer.


----------



## cornchips (Mar 5, 2007)

If you can swing it, put some brand name tweeters in the front. It's a simple swap and it's easily reversed.
For the $$ - it's a huge improvement.


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (cornchips)*

well, I'm very happy with the way everything works right now + I'm too broke to tune right now.


----------



## stuston (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Yet another false floor install (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_Nice bandpass enclosure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sealed, not bandpass. The "ports" are just pockets, unless I missed something.
Nice install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by stuston at 6:15 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Yet another false floor install (stuston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuston* »_
Sealed, not bandpass. The "ports" are just pockets, unless I missed something.
...


That is right. This is sealed box.


----------



## Da_Mount (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Yet another false floor install (crawl)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sweet Design and Install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Yet another false floor install (16v_Power)*

thanks


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Yet another false floor install (crawl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crawl* »_
That is right. This is sealed box.

suprised I missed this one, technically it IS a bandpass enclosure. the four or so inches you raise the floor up act as a front chamber and the vw logo and wire opening by the amp act as vents. It's a bandpass.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

nice job!


----------



## Chi Town TDI (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow, Very nice.


----------



## DankNugz (May 19, 2007)

great install. more ideas for my car...


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (DankNugz)*

A few weeks ago I added some more lights to make it a bit brighter
































thanks everybody for comments.


_Modified by crawl at 5:45 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## DankNugz (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (crawl)*

bbbbbbbbbbbangin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nikitynick (Jan 14, 2007)

sweeeeeeeet, thats badass!


----------



## jescarabt (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (nikitynick)*

thats so awesome!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good job!


----------



## rjohns1 (Aug 9, 2006)

That looks great, I did a similar install, but kept my spare tire. I went with 2 8" subs, exact same line you have from Kicker, and put my amp under the tire. I made my box into two, with each modeled after the shape of the foam pieces, and connected them with a piece of MDF the size of the trunk floor. I really need to get some pics, will try to do it this afternoon.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

thank you very much for my next project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oleg_8831 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Yet another false floor install (MK5 content). (crawl)*

good work, looks clean. but what you going to do if you get a flat tire?


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Yet another false floor install (afinley)*

very very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

nice work, always good to see people who do there own work and have it come out better than the pros.


----------



## Litneon (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Yet another false floor install (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_
suprised I missed this one, technically it IS a bandpass enclosure. the four or so inches you raise the floor up act as a front chamber and the vw logo and wire opening by the amp act as vents. It's a bandpass.

I was counting on you to notice this pat...


----------



## crawl (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Yet another false floor install (Litneon)*

Woofer SOLD!


_Modified by crawl at 9:11 AM 8-12-2008_


----------



## NovaKnowledgeNow (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Yet another false floor install (crawl)*

Dude that thing is bad ass... good luck with the sale...


----------



## DuBb~LiFe (Aug 21, 2008)

im looking to do the same thing... sorry if i sound like a noob but what is the purpose of the fibre glass?


----------



## FL_Eos (Aug 21, 2010)

DuBb~LiFe said:


> im looking to do the same thing... sorry if i sound like a noob but what is the purpose of the fibre glass?


 The fiberglass was used to make the bottom of the sub box. Since he used the space where the spare tire was located, the fiberglass allowed every inch of that space to be apart of the woofer box. Once it hardens, then he attached the top portion which held the two woofers. Tada -> air-tight sub box.


----------



## Dropdead88 (Jun 21, 2010)

im starting 2 love being in the vw game.. much more fun than when i owned my honda


----------



## DuBb~LiFe (Aug 21, 2008)

FL_Eos said:


> The fiberglass was used to make the bottom of the sub box. Since he used the space where the spare tire was located, the fiberglass allowed every inch of that space to be apart of the woofer box. Once it hardens, then he attached the top portion which held the two woofers. Tada -> air-tight sub box.


 ok cool. thanks man


----------



## Dubmaster5000 (Sep 13, 2010)

SICK


----------

